

Ultralight matchmaking service for Chicago game developers to share feedback - jakevsrobots
http://chidevdate.com/

======
jakevsrobots
A few of us Chicago-area independent game developers have found ourselves
benefiting tremendously from small-scale, personal meetups in which we play
and critique each-others' games as works-in-progress. We're experimenting with
formalizing that experience a bit, or at least facilitating it.

This is a pilot program, localized to Chicago because that's where we live and
work. We'd love to hear any feedback or ideas y'all might have to offer!

